
Pen.io is now probably the most minimalist blog platform on the Web - feint
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/12/20/pen-io-is-now-probably-the-most-minimalist-blog-platform-on-the-web/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Pen.io%20is%20now%20probably%20the%20most%20minimalist%20blog%20platform%20on%20the%20Web&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
Xk
There is an XSS on pen.io. I posted this a while ago, but feint didn't fix it.

<http://xssdemo.pen.io>

Suggestion: It is very hard to allow HTML but remove JavaScript. Write a
method called something like isJSPresent() and then after you've done your
filtering, check if JavaScript is on the page. If it is, return a HTML-encoded
version of the page. Then, the security of your page will rely only on the
correctness of that single method, and not on the correctness of your rewriter
(which is much more complex).

------
runn1ng
The most minimalist blog platform is having your .txt file online and then
append to it via bash.

~~~
jgw
You used bash? Luxury.

We used to have to get up at 10 o'clock at night, half an hour before we went
to bed, edit our blog entries with "ed", tie them to pigeon's feet, and send
them to the Web, where they'd arrive a week later, if you were lucky.

Now you try to tell the young people of today that.

They won't believe you.

------
jmilloy
For better or for worse, I'm a fan of minimalism, but it has to _just work_.
That's not the case currently - I'm finding this very frustrating.

-I made a page, then registered, but there's no way to associate a previously made page to an account. (I guess I have to change the original name to a throwaway account and start again)

-No way to delete a page?

-I tried to make a simple list of links. It works once, but when you edit the page a second time, the :link tags are no longer properly parsed.

-Links move around or disappear in different views. In particular, the contacts link is gone when I log in.

The list goes on, but... am I the only one with all of these simple usage
problems? Or have people upvoted this submission without actually trying the
product?

~~~
beefman
I've always found <http://jottit.com> to be excellent.

------
angelortega
It's almost the same as something called <http://jottit.com> from a million
years ago. I think it's another exercise in futility.

I find the "penio" name and the phallus-like logo fascinating and intringuing,
though.

------
mike-cardwell
Should add rel="nofollow" to the anchor tags it creates to help minimise value
of the service to SEO abusers.

------
Zigurd
I suppose Iceland's domain registrar was busy that day.

------
idan
calepin.co is effectively a hosted version of pelican, a minimalist python
SSG, integrated with dropbox. Pretty nice and very minimal.

~~~
libraryatnight
This is lovely, I'm going to give it a shot. Thanks for the link :)

------
noja
You have to be kidding me: "penio"? It sounds like a foreign name for penis.
Even the logo looks phallic. Come on.

Companies spend a fortune checking names. This site is in English and has a
single letter difference.

~~~
kirubakaran
Sometimes, a pen is just a pen. :)

~~~
noja
Here it's more like a sword.

------
giulivo
I was looking for some demo pages, but the link at the bottom
<http://pen.io/showlast.php> (latest pages) is actually showing only the
latest, which are unfortunately frequently left empty or unmodified.

it would be nice to have some "pick random" link, choosing across some well
visited pages.

------
PlanetFunk
After seeing this, I decided to attempt my own minimalist (dropbox) blog. Just
need to automate the post list somehow...

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26639308/miniblog/index.html>

Not a real blog replacement, but it was fun to play with.

------
iamwil
Wait, how is there no backend on pen.io? IT's got to be hosted somewhere, and
the pages have to be stored somewhere, right?

Or is it simply using something like github or dropbox, and serving it
publicly from there and pen.io is just a conduit?

~~~
santry
The article's author seems to be using the term "back end" to refer to an
administrative area of the site where you log in to make changes.

------
ittan
Error pages would be nice if handled correctly, I type <http://pen.io/show> ?

You are running apache, I believe this should be a snap :)

Cheers, Jose

------
switz
It might be the simplest for the average user to use, but there's no way it's
the most minimalistic. That has to go to SSGs, for example Jekyll.

~~~
mhd
Regarding output? Any sufficently advanced SSG is indistinguishable from a
dynamic site (cf. Movable Type). Regarding the software itself? Even default
jekyll has quite a few dependencies, compared to something like blosxom or
even simple dynamic blog engines (bet there are a few that aren't more than
one page of PHP).

"Minimalist" gets thrown about a lot, too much, probably. Especially for
software, but even for presentation/design, where "simple" would often fit
better.

Never mind it's all bigger than just using "cat" for blogging and exposing
your .plan over HTTP…

------
kmfrk
Didn't the whole "minimalism" fad die a while ago?

Tumblr is pretty minimalistic in its own way.

~~~
latitude
Erroneously calling random things that lack functionality and polish
"minimalist" is a fad, but the minimalism itself is an well established form
of design.

------
jokulhaups
Nobody has bothered to mention the horrible name/logo combination?

~~~
rvkennedy
It looks _nothing like_ what you're thinking of. Maybe the Iceland domain name
taken?

~~~
jokulhaups
I admit it's a stretch, but the combination really pushed me into blue
territory.

------
networked
The old pastehtml.com seems easier to use to me.

------
Brajeshwar
I think it even won some award at Launch, 2011.

------
personlurking
Drag and drop photos don't work

for me/on Safari

------
mkramlich
vi index.html

